# Submissive urination with 6 month old female...



## bmorebraap (Nov 28, 2013)

I have a 6 month old female that has a SERIOUS submissive urination problem. It is really starting to stress me out.

Sasha will pee literally EVERY single time a person greets her. Even if I have not left the house, but leave the room or am not around her for an hour, she will pee next time I see her. This happens up to 10 times a day.

I do not over excite her. I try and ignore her. But even a simple touch or anything said to her and she will go into a squat and pee. She is not a timid dog by any means either. When people come to the house, sometimes unexpected, she will empty her entire bladder onto the floor and all over their shoes.

This is really starting to worry me that she thinks it is OK and maybe even the right thing to do considering she actually goes into squat position to pee. 

Is this the point where it start to correct her for it considering ignoring her has only seemed to worsen the issue? My 11 month old male never has this issue once so this is new to me. Thank you for any help!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Different dog, different problem. Correcting her will probably stress her out and make it much worse. 

What I would suggest is first take her to the vet and make sure she does not have a Urinary Tract Infection. Then, get in the habbit of taking her out to potty more frequently, especially if you are expecting visitors. One thing you might do, is when your visitors are coming, put her leash on, and wait outside. Let her potty, when she meets them she may do a little more submissive or excited urination, but at least it will be outside. 

And wait. 

Karma is a pee-er. She is everything beautiful, sweet, wonderful with the kids, gentle, fun. But when she was six months old, she would still pee when she sees me. Ugh! Just clean it up. 

If she was in the main part of the house and I wanted her back in the pen with the doggy door, if I would catch her and try to put her down there, there would be pee. If I went to the fridge and got some cheese then I could throw the cheese into the puppy pen, and she would follow it in there -- no pee. Dog outwitted. 

But still, when I would come up to the babygate, she would jump up for pets, while pee was coming out. When was this going to stop???

Well she is almost 14 months old now. She doesn't pee anymore when I greet her. Yay!!! When I have her in the main part of the house, I go to the fridge for a piece of cheese, and she runs to her baby gate and pounds on it to get in there so she can sit down and get her part. 

I hope you have success with yours. I cannot tell you the day or the hour that the pee went away, but it did.


----------



## bmorebraap (Nov 28, 2013)

Well your girl karma sounds just like mine! Lol.

I have indeed taken her to a vet and confirmed a UTI is not the problem. You have confirmed what I have read for the most part...prepare for her to pee by being outside and wait for her to grow out of it. Sounds like any sort of correction will only make the issue worse.

Thanks for the reply.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Waldi (Jun 14, 2013)

my female had a bit of the same problem and it was pretty bad at times, so I followed the advice to eliminate incidents by sticking to simple rules:
1. Don't give them the opportunity by ignoring dog after you enter the house
2. Once settled lower yourself down to dog level if you want to great to eliminate submissive position
3. Do not get excited at the sign of the dog.

She is now 14 months and we almost never get this behaviour from her, so it must work or perhaps she just grew out of it.
So for you, there is hope, I recommend reading on how to deal with this behaviour and it should go away.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, I wish there was a better answer to this. If your girl isn't spayed, I probably would not spay until she grows out of this if at all possible.


----------

